# Mysql problem



## Melcu (Jan 24, 2010)

FreeBSD localhost 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009

Apache/2.2.13
PHP/5.2.11
Mysql/4.0.27

That is my server.


And i had this problem when i try to import a mysql database.


```
ERROR 1064 at line 23: You have an error in your SQL syntax.  Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the 
right syntax to use near 'DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8' at line 12
```

Upgrading from mysql 4 to mysql 5 is not a solution.

So anyone any ideea ?


----------



## gilinko (Jan 24, 2010)

MySQL 4.0 and earlier doesn't support UTF-8 character encoding on the database level, you will have to upgrade to at least 4.1 or higher to get UTF-8 working.


----------



## Melcu (Jan 24, 2010)

After half hour of serching and testing... diferent things i made to work. All i need to do is to delete DEFAULT form text. And is working on 4.0 now.
Thanks for trying to help me.


----------

